# **** Patrol!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Reports have been coming through of a serious increase in the levels of wife beating and animal cruelty amongst the **** population here.

Something needed to be done! And I was The Man to do it!

The Macho Cycle had been prepped with new plugs, adjusted suspension, and a liberal amount of STP petrol treatment. I was ready!

Left Huescar and got to Benamaurel.....and pulled up at a known meeting place of old **** wife beaters! 










These mofos have a lifetime of experience of administering unmitigated cruelty gained under the Franco regime.....but they'd obviously had a tipoff that the beast was unleashed, and the place was deserted.










So it was back on the road to Baza.....passed through the town, but all quiet.

Then I reached Freila recreation area.
This bar is frequented mainly by dumb Brit knuckledraggers....many a happy hour is spent swapping invented life histories and punches.










But all quiet there. Word had obviously spread that I had 60bhp and wasn't afraid to use it.

I continued on.....and reached Lake Negratin!










I heard the sound of bikes crossing the bridge.....it was The Moto Club [email protected]!










They took one look at the Divvy....they'd obviously heard it had new NGK's....and bottled it. Before they could even swing a backhander at their female pillion, or torment a fluffy kitten, they were gone. Another tragedy of truly epic proportions averted.










I headed north through Cuevas del Campo, and crossed over the border into the province of Jaen.
All was quiet! But it was obvious there was a financial scam going down there as I heard the local peasants dropping their coins in the collection box of the local Catholic Church.
For all the return they're going to get, they may just as well have opened an account with an Icelandic Bank. Hell.....at least they've got a main man that _exists!_

I continued on....and reached the Sierra de Cazorla recreation area. There was activity there....something had to be going down!










From outside the restaurant I thought a saw a **** swinging punches. I rushed in and found the place virtually empty.....










.....with just one young **** trying to swat a fly. When I left the fly was ahead on points....though I suspect there could be a hometown decision on that one.

Moved on and passed through Castril.....and _instantly_, vaginal dryness was eradicated in the whole town.
Babies wanted me to hold them, puppies' tails wagged, and troupes of performing penguins somersaulted in delight at my arrival.
I surveyed the peace and tranquility of the landscape....










.....and the 60bhp fire-breathing Divvy (with new NGK's) stood at the top of the mountain as a symbol of worship for the simple **** peasants!










My job was done!

_(No **** peasants, fluffy kittens, or battered wives were hurt in the making of this production)_


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Xtreme, youtruly are nuts!!! Nice pics though


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahhh ..... how I've missed pictures of your bikes! 

Love the pics btw


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

That's not a bike








This has more cc's per pot than that has in total


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I await Xtremes comments with anticipation


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

That's just complete Buell**** Chris!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Well - when in Spain!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh well, if we're all having a go 











Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's Strav on his bike!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The other girls. Had the last one since '82.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

This is one of my favourite shots.....Xmas Day 2005 in La Manga! The first Xmas Day for thirty years that I had weather good enough to ride a bike!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> The first Xmas Day for thirty years that I had weather good enough to ride a bike!


Never had issues with Xmas day biking (even in the UK or Germany) - But new years eve/day - Oh boy!


----------

